# Medical grade soda lime



## Lilphil26 (Sep 15, 2015)

Ok so I found some medical grade soda lime in Ontario for use in co2 scrubbers but like what brs sells, it is medical grade soda lime. So my question is do we know anyone here in the medical field that can get it for us? It's just in Burlington. Buying it from a dive shop in Toronto is quite a bit more expensive.


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

-
I buy mine here. The Cdn. $ has dropped quite a bit since I last
purchased some, so it's not as good a deal as it used to be.

http://www.shopmedvet.com/product/soda-lime-5-gallon-JOR553B/jorgensen-products-anesthesia-products
-


----------

